# I think i am going to get off Bentyl



## Duce94 (Aug 11, 2002)

After last nights episode I think my days with Bentyl are over with. I been taking Bentyl for about a month now and they started me off with only taking 10 mgs 2 times a day. After about 2 weeks with no improvement they kicked me up to 10 mgs at 4 times a day. Well last night I started to get a pain in my chest. I never thought it would end. So finally after this pain going in and out for 4 hours and puting me in alot of pain. I went to the emergency room. They took a X-Ray and everything was fine. So they think it was eather the Bentyl or my hiatel hernia. So they told me to cut down on my Bentyl. I was fine all day today untill i took my Bentyl. The pain started to come back. It is very mild but I am pretty much convinced.


----------

